# Calibrating 2 Subs on the same output



## Began (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm using Onkyo Pre 886 and it has only 1 sub out. 2 Triad Passive Sub.

My Amp is the ADA PMA 6. The last channel is for sub has 1 input and 2 speakers output.

1 sub place infront next to the L & R speaker and the other side wall near to the seating area or LP.

I was told to set the out on both sub to 75 db at LP. However there only 1 volume or output control on the amp so how to I balance the output from both sub.

Front Sub is 11 feet and 2nd sub is 3 ft to LP.

Please advise.

Thanks
Began


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Began!

Not sure exactly what you’re asking for help with. If you’re asking how to separately adjust the level of two subs powered by an amplifier with a single gain control, the obvious answer is “you can’t.” You’ll have to get a second amplifier.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Began (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Wayne,

Thanks, if that the case can I place 2 subs at different distane to LP or both must me at the same distance.

If different distance I will set the gain at Mid point and let the audyssey do the calibration is it correct. In another word if I us 1 amp for 2 subs what's the benefit.

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Things would work best if the two subs were the same distance from the listening position.


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## HUSKER (Feb 11, 2009)

Make sure both subs are the same distance (within one inch) as your speakers (sweet spot (Ears) distance to center of drivers), make sure drivers are not pointed forward, use an SPL Meter not Audyssey, do one sub then the other, then check with both powered.

Husker


----------

